# Iron buck



## venison44 (Apr 8, 2009)

Here,s my new iron buck target, Now I can see who has it and who is all TALK. also added a removeable flipper to the vitals area to shoot with the .22.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That looks good! just for rifle or is it for archery too?


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*.22*

If your shooting a .22, you should install a flipper/hole behind the ear!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice!!!! how far would like me to shoot from? 

I shot an 3D archery tourney about 15 years ago that had one as a bonus target after the round for 30 points. The only difference is that the deer was about 1/4 scale and the hole was the size of a silver dollar and you had to shoot it at 6ft....not yards but ft!!


You either made it or trashed your arrow......of course I missed but only by 1/4 inch. I was using my 30yd pin at that close range.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

nywell said:


> If your shooting a .22, you should install a flipper/hole behind the ear!


LOL.......speaking from experience.....ehhhh....lol.......or in the neck spine!!!!


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

thats awesome im gonna try to build one


----------



## nealio (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks great! How thick is the metal? What does it do to your arrows?


----------



## k9carlo (Apr 24, 2009)

nice job


----------



## venison44 (Apr 8, 2009)

nealio said:


> Looks great! How thick is the metal? What does it do to your arrows?


1/4 inch steel. hit the deer and ruin your arrow!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice job, that has to be the best lookin iron buck I have seen and we have some on our local ranges... One of the ranges set it at 30 yrds for a bonus, with a 4 inch circle...And another range has 1 with a 4 inch hole and a 2 inch hole. The yardage increases with the number of hits in the 4 inch circle. And if you hit the 4 inch then you had to hit the 2 inch. I myself will not shoot at it, cuz i like my arrows to much...lol.. Again nice lookin set up there and the .22 flap is awsome touch..


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bionic Buck?*

Back in the old days (mid 1990's, anybody on here got any plans for a DYI time machine) they called it a Bionic Buck. At least in this neck of the woods. Probably wasn't as pretty as this one though, nice job, quality all the way. Everyone that wanted to take part would put up a dollar and then start shooting @ around 10 yds. Everyone who was sucessfull would then back up and shoot again. Basically a last man standing type deal, (winner take all and you still had a good arrow). Lots of fun but expensive it you didn't win!


----------



## sanford17 (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks good. I will try to find a picture of mine. They are a fun twist when shooting with buddies. I had to make a iron turkey this winter for the guys that thought the buck was to easy:mg:
Ben


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

i have one same idea but mine is not as fancy it is just a peice of plate steel with a 3" hole in it and i can hang it over the face of my target whenever i get a couple braggers.lol you would be surprised how many so called super shots ruin their arrows on it. its a blast


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

cmon man, give that thing some mass and a couple drop tines!!! ahhaha, looks real good!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Nice! When you run out of arrows, you can always cut up the iron buck and make knives.


----------



## peeps30 (Mar 9, 2009)

That is very nice. I have shot a couple of these in the past at shoots. Turkeys, skunks, and bears, but never that size. Would love to have one for our local club. Anyone live nearby Knoxville, IL that can make me one like the one posted? 

BTW, these totally trash carbon arrows and burries your tip on aluminum arrows.

Thanks 

peeps


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

a1shooter said:


> Back in the old days (mid 1990's, anybody on here got any plans for a DYI time machine) they called it a Bionic Buck. At least in this neck of the woods. Probably wasn't as pretty as this one though, nice job, quality all the way. Everyone that wanted to take part would put up a dollar and then start shooting @ around 10 yds. Everyone who was sucessfull would then back up and shoot again. Basically a last man standing type deal, (winner take all and you still had a good arrow). Lots of fun but expensive it you didn't win!


I remember that...everyone drinking beer, talking trash. Next thing you know, someone being superman, here comes the Bionic Buck. Then it was a scramble to go get your junk aluminum arrows.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

When I missed that one in Missouri back in the 90's I was shooting ACC's and wow that was neet to see what it did........it splintered the carbon and peeled back the aluminum inside. I still have it and as well as many other carbon and aluminum ones haning on my wall.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

a1shooter said:


> Back in the old days (mid 1990's, anybody on here got any plans for a DYI time machine) they called it a Bionic Buck. At least in this neck of the woods. Probably wasn't as pretty as this one though, nice job, quality all the way. Everyone that wanted to take part would put up a dollar and then start shooting @ around 10 yds. Everyone who was sucessfull would then back up and shoot again. Basically a last man standing type deal, (winner take all and you still had a good arrow). Lots of fun but expensive it you didn't win!


LOL yep remember the Bionic buck well,, arrow mfg loved the Bionic buck lol Randy


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Great looking work. I'd give it a go, for sure. I would need to go arrow shoppin' afterwards:embara:.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

We used to use a mag wheel at 20 yards at our "fun" shoots and shoot for the center hole. One time a kid decided to shoot it against his dad's wishes and he put an arrow in one of the wheel bolt holes.


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

nywell said:


> If your shooting a .22, you should install a flipper/hole behind the ear!




:brick:


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

What do you use to stop the arrows thet go thru the 10 ring? We are wanting to build one for our club.


----------



## venison44 (Apr 8, 2009)

Robert Sowell said:


> What do you use to stop the arrows thet go thru the 10 ring? We are wanting to build one for our club.


I put a block target behind it on small bench for now. I just got an old target that I will cut and mount to it.


----------



## Jibba (May 9, 2009)

Nice metal work!


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

nywell,

Sounds like you have some experience with the .22 behind the Ear shot.LOL
I also have a little bit from my younger years....

NJBB


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*You inspired me*

I like the looks of that, you got me to thinking. I live in Alaska and I think I will check tomorrow how musch my local metal shop would charge me to make a half size moose, have a 3 inch hole cut and shoot it at progressingly longer shots starting at 20. Would be fun. As far as what they do to arrows, carbons destroyed, aluminums cut off about a inch and straighten the tip and your good to go. Thats why I shoot aluminums.


----------



## Mudrat96 (May 10, 2009)

very nice. Quality looks superb


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 12, 2009)

*iron buck*

Is their a specific size for the target hole


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

I am planning on making mine a little larger than the ten ring.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Great job! You'll either be a great shot or make the arrow companies a lot of money! :grin:


----------



## 32t (Apr 13, 2009)

*Nice, but be carefull*

Nice looking target but be carefull of rebounds! My son last winter was standing about 5 yards behind the shooting line of 20 yds shooting the breeze waiting his turn when out of the corner of his eye he saw the girl in front of him duck. He looked up just in time to not be able to do anything and the arrow hit him in the chest. It was minus the point but hit hard enough that he lifted his shirt to see if there was any damage. Nothing, but as my Mom always said "Be carefull or you will poke your eye out!"


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

I think there are some archery education programs that use such a device for hunter education. Could be fun.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks waaaaay more fun than shooting the hole in the end of a cresent wrench.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice target. You did a great job!:thumbs_up


----------

